# slow clean bulk diet. how does this look?



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

7.00 6 egg whites 2 egg yolk, 100g oats

10.00 protien shake and handful of cashew nuts

12.30 packet of sliced chicken and salad

2.30 protien shake handful of almonds

5.00 two chicken breasts, 2 rashers of bacon and broccoli

7.00 train..

protien shake after gym about 8.00

10.00 tin of salmon and green veg

now how does that look for a lean bulk? thanks


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

What sort of macros are you hitting? Cal intake level? BMR?

Would put some quick release carbs in your post train shake. Looks protein and fat heavy. Something you were hoping for? Would personally have more clean carb in there, brown rice, sweet potato, wholegrain bread , pasta.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im torn mate, because the low carbs gives me alot more defintion, but will the more clean carbs help me bulk quicker?

id say over a day i would be having about.

250g protien, not sure on cals or fats, i will have to work it out, is there a rough estimate i should be looking for..

i am 6 ft 2 and about 14 stone, even though i havent weighed myself for about a year,


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

james4d said:


> 7.00 6 egg whites 2 egg yolk, 100g oats
> 
> 10.00 protien shake and handful of cashew nuts
> 
> ...


Go weight yourself mate, we need your weight e.t.c. to workout what cals you should be taking in.

How often do you go the gym and what's your routine like?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just got back from holiday tuesday so only been once this week but usualy..

monday chest and biceps

wednesday back and triceps

friday legs and shoulders

but i am thinking of changing to a push pull legs routine? is that suited for size gain or stick with a split like i am currently doing?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

1.5g or protein per gram of bodyweight is a start.

Then you need to settle on carb and fat.

You could run a high fat diet, Hilly advocates it.

I prefer clean carbs. Forget the little bit of fat you might gain. And if you can get over looking a little watery and soft.

Is your call. But it sounds like you have an idea but you havent gone deep enough into knowing what you fully require.

If you wanna bulk, you need to hit the calories required for growth. If you dont know what that is, you have no way (except the mirror) of knowing if your heading in the right direction.

Carbs tend to be the source of the bodies energy. Unless you train it to use the fats instead (which i dont know a massive amount about as it doesnt interest me...yet)


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

james4d said:


> but i am thinking of changing to a push pull legs routine? is that suited for size gain or stick with a split like i am currently doing?


The type of workout routine (whilst important in its own right) should be the last thing to worry about.

Nail your diet first and make sure they feed your goals. You could be spot on with your routine but if the diet is sh!te you'll struggle. Gains will be slower.

I dont think the type of workout (comparing those 2) will make a huge difference. If your eating right, eating enough and working out an an intense level, you will see gains.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there any reason your doing a 3 day split mate? If you can I'd change it up and do a 5 day split of :-

Monday: Back

Tuesday: Chest/Biceps

Wednesday: Rest

Thursday: Legs

Friday: Shoulders/Triceps

Saturday: Abs, Calves

Sunday: Rest

As 1Tonne said though, hit diet first mate. 80% Diet, 20% workout.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Derogatory said:


> Is there any reason your doing a 3 day split mate? If you can I'd change it up and do a 5 day split of :-
> 
> Monday: Back
> 
> ...


I dont understand how you can advise one split over another when your unaware of what the OPs goals are, strengths or weaknesses. Routines are a dime a dozen. Most would work if the intensity is right.

I workout over 4 days a week on a strength programme. But strength is my goal. If i wanted maximum hypertrophy then i would try something different.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks alot, as you have said i know abit about the whole bulking thing but not as much as the experts so would anyone be kind enough to maybe edit my diet and see what they could come up with?

accoring to that it says i should be having about 200g protien a day but i think im having 250g plus, its just the carbs and fats im stuck with, any help with these?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

You havent given us enough to work with mate. You listed some foods but not amounts. No macro break downs. We dont know your stats. Your weight. Your BSM.

Happy to help, but physically cant without the info needed mate. 200g protein..so you weigh 125 - 140lbs?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

no i worked it out rong mate

height is 6ft 2

weight is 196 pounds roughly

what is bsm?


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> I dont understand how you can advise one split over another when your unaware of what the OPs goals are, strengths or weaknesses. Routines are a dime a dozen. Most would work if the intensity is right.
> 
> I workout over 4 days a week on a strength programme. But strength is my goal. If i wanted maximum hypertrophy then i would try something different.
> 
> Just food for thought.


Getting ahead of myself there!

I think he means BMR which is your Basal Metabolic Rate, the minimum calories needed to keep you alive basically.

http://www.calculator.net/calorie-calculator.html

You can also work out how many calories you'll need to lose/gain weight with the above link too.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha, yeh sorry, i meant BMR. Where did BSM come from  Said BMR first time round. Must be clear sign i need more food.

Yeh, use that link (not checked it). Work out what it is your body needs as a standard and then with exercise. This will enable you to work out the suitable macros to hit the required calorie intake. From there, you can create a suitable diet.

Most people do the same. Straight to the types of food and times before working out what it is they need in the first place.

Once you know that, then workout the diet. Then post it up for some sort of critique.

1g Pro = 4 cals

1g Carb = 4 cals

1g Fat = 9 cals.

Im 202lbs, and require around 3300 cals for a clean bulk.

300g or pro = 1200 cals. Leaving me 2100 cals from carb and fat. Depending on how my body responds depends on my carb fat split.

Once you know these things for yourself, you diet will make a lot more sense to those wanting to help you tweak it.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks alot mate, well am about the same im around the 200lbs mark so i would need similar to you! i will get a propa diet sorted and then come back to this thread, hope you are still here to help! quick go on this calcualor give me this..

you need 3427 Calories/day to maintain your weight

you need 2927 Calories/day to lose 1 lb per week

you need 2427 Calories/day to lose 2 lb per week

you need 3927 Calories/day to gain 1 lb per week

you need 4427 Calories/day to gain 2 lb per week


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sadly mate, i got no form of a life at the moment lol, so always here as are many others.

That looks pretty good. Now you just need to break the cal intake down into macro form (depending on what one your settle with).

If its a clean bulk, then the fat you gain from a bulk will be as little as poss. Im contemplating a few things at the moment, incl carb cycling. Like i say, you know 1200 cals is gonna come from Protein (300gs worth) so if you wanna bulk, split the rest between healthy fats and clean carbs.

Look forward to seeing it mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate, will try and get it up tonight!


----------

